# Which Avet reel for sharks?



## Doublegprostaff (Oct 21, 2014)

I have a friend building me a new shark rod for the surf and looking to match it with my first Avet reel and looking for suggestions on which one to buy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fight The Fish (Mar 21, 2017)

DoubleG - depending on what the rod is rated, preferred line capacity and intended drop distance. If we have this we can assist with suggestions!


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

casting for Black tips with a 10' surf rod, i would get an MXL mc and put 300 yds of 40lb braid on bottom and 40lb mono top shot of about 100 yards. I find the LX does not cast nearly as well as the MX. 

For yakked baits, like a 10lb sting ray or jack head, i would go with a 50w for texas. I would not get a 30w, or any reel that does not hold a good lenght of 100lb mono topshot (on top of 80lb or 100lb braid, 600 yd). below 100lb mono, on 300 plus yard drops, with current and shells and toothies out there, yoiu just get too many break offs. U don't need 100lb to land these sharks, but the surf is rough on line.


----------



## Sandman456! (Mar 27, 2017)

50w is a fine reel !


----------



## sharkinaggie07 (Oct 1, 2016)

Give us the specs on the new rod. We can give you better recommendations if we know exactly what kind of rod it is going on. 

-SA


----------



## Motocrossno2 (Jul 16, 2013)

I have the penn squall 50vsw loaded with 100 pound braid and a mono topshot. I had no trouble doing a 600 yard drop in Florida and catching 9-10 foot sharks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doublegprostaff (Oct 21, 2014)

My bud is going to build the rod to the reel after I choose one too many choices.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Doublegprostaff said:


> My bud is going to build the rod to the reel after I choose one too many choices.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So, what kind of shark fishing are you going to do? Wade out and cast a whiting head into the gut and target 4 to 6 foot sharks, plus bull reds etc, or kayak out a 10lb southern ray 350 yards and target 6 to 12 foot sharks?

When you decide this, then you will know what reel to get, and he will know what rod to build.


----------



## Bait catcher (Mar 22, 2017)

Casting reel mxl
Kayak reel 50w 
I run the sx's and the hxw raptors and a 80w for castes short drops and long drops great combo of reels for many types of fishing


----------

